# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Died Suddenly

## QuaseMarco

*‘Died Suddenly’ film connects the dots on the depopulation agenda behind COVID vaccines
'This is the greatest orchestrated die-off in the history of the world,' one commentator alleged.
*


A groundbreaking documentary that sketches the connection between recently skyrocketing sudden deaths, COVID jabs, and the depopulation agenda behind it all will be released November 21.

*DIED SUDDENLY | OFFICIAL TRAILER - Streaming November 21st*

*Trailer VIDEO 4:20 Minutes*

https://rumble.com/v1q1u1m-died-suddenly-official-trailer-streaming-november-21st.html

“Healthy adults are dropping dead all across the globe. In the last 18 months, the term ‘Died Suddenly’ has risen to the very top of ‘most searched’ Google terms,” notes the film website’s short introduction to the documentary.
The film aims not only to “tell the stories of those who died suddenly,” but to “find answers” explaining their deaths.
Snapshots from the movie trailer give glimpses into what the documentary team has found: massive and mysterious clots being found in the bodies of the vaccinated deceased, an “apocalyptic” spike in excess deaths, and indications, according to the filmmakers, that high fatality rates among the jabbed are ultimately the result of a deliberate depopulation plan.
A marked increase in the numbers of 

 particularly since the second half of 2021, after the COVID jabs were made available to the public. One film commentator featured in the trailer has claimed that the massive death increase amounts to “12 standard deviations above the mean,” or a one-in-800-year event.
“Why do we never believe them? For centuries, the global elite have broadcast their intentions to depopulate the world – even to the point of carving them into stone,” observed the _Stew Peters Show in the release of the documentary trailer, which opens with film footage of the Georgia Guidestones._
_The now-demolished, anonymously-commissioned Georgia Guidestones was a monument that prescribes humanity be maintained at a population of “under 500,000,000 in perpetual balance with nature,” and that human beings “be not a cancer upon the earth.”_
_The film trailer raises the question of why Bill Gates, who provided major funding for the global COVID response, is “involved in public health,” and why he considers world overpopulation to be a threat to be averted._
_The trailer closes with the momentous claim regarding the recent death spike, “This is the greatest orchestrated die-off in the history of the world.”_
_The film’s team has launched a “#DiedSuddenly hashtag that has since trended on Twitter._

â€˜Died Suddenlyâ€™ film connects the dots on the depopulation agenda behind COVID vaccines - LifeSite

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-02-2022),Foghorn (11-02-2022),teeceetx (11-02-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

It is terrible, but on the bright side think of how MANY Democrats continue to take the crap.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Canadianeye (11-02-2022),Conservative Libertarian (11-02-2022),QuaseMarco (11-02-2022),teeceetx (11-02-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

*'Died Suddenly News' Group Removed from Facebook*

*New 'Died Suddenly News' Group Created on GAB

**https://gab.com/groups/68020
**
*The group was administered by Tiago Fernando Henriques, a FOREX trader, and reached a huge membership of over 300,000 members, making it, according to its administrator, the fasted growing group on Facebook.
This was a private group, with numerous testimonies about sudden deaths, and also not sudden ones, thought to be attributable to the vaccines.
We will post more details once they are available.
Yet, to be noted is that Tiago Fernando Henriques is inviting people to join this new group, also titled Died Suddenly News on *GAB: https://gab.com/groups/68020

https://covexit.substack.com/p/died-...-group-removed*

----------

Foghorn (11-02-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

That trailer looks like the documentary will be a first class production.

I'm hoping they come up with better terms for "excess deaths" and "blood clots".  Both are misnomers and soft sell the brutality of the vaccines, which really aren't vaccines.

----------

Mr. Claws (11-02-2022),QuaseMarco (11-02-2022),teeceetx (11-02-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> That trailer looks like the documentary will be a first class production.
> 
> I'm hoping they come up with better terms for "excess deaths" and "blood clots".  Both are misnomers and soft sell the brutality of the vaccines, which really aren't vaccines.


And this is not a global conspiracy?
We're just imagining just like we imagined massive voter fraud in 2020.

----------

Foghorn (11-02-2022),Mr. Claws (11-02-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

it's the home of the brave and the land of the free
where the less you know the better off you will be.

----------

Foghorn (11-02-2022),Mr. Claws (11-02-2022)

----------


## teeceetx

Of course Covid was designed to depopulate the planet.

Of course the vaccines were designed to kill, not save.

The evil that is the world elite, will stop at nothing.


It appears that everything is designed to get the world population down to their magic 500,000,000 number.

We have *global manmade climate change*, which will eliminate fossil fuels, thus killing millions through lack of available electricity.
We have *pandemics* like covid.
We have *phony vaccines* that rather than save people, actually kill people.
We have implementation of *ESG* ...
And now we have the threat of *nuclear war* hanging over us all.
Males sperm counts dropping like a rock.

All these things and more, all designed to depopulate planet Earth.

----------


## Trinnity

We don't know why each of these people died and I think the flame-throwing right-side press is milking it. Result? I don't read any of those articles. I'm fed up. I'm out.

----------

Call_me_Ishmael (11-02-2022),Neo (12-28-2022),potlatch (11-02-2022)

----------


## potlatch

> We don't know why each of these people died and I think the flame-throwing right-side press is milking it. Result? I don't read any of those articles. I'm fed up. I'm out.


Thank you  :Thumbsup20:   I fully agree.

----------


## Trinnity

There's not enough Valium in the world to quiet my panic if I believed half what I read. Click-bait websites are predators. Enter at your own risk.

----------

potlatch (11-02-2022)

----------


## Jen

> We don't know why each of these people died and I think the flame-throwing right-side press is milking it. Result? I don't read any of those articles. I'm fed up. I'm out.


I agree that the flame-throwers on the right are milking is.

And there is no need to panic or read every article.  I don't read articles about the dangers of the vax because it scares me too.  I read the posts.  And some videos I see have vax stuff on there along with the other things.

Whether or not we read it ........there is the possibility that it's true.  Truth doesn't depend upon whether we want it to be truth or not.  Truth just IS.

I took the vax. Not because I wanted to but because my husband had to.  Three of my four children took the vax as did their spouses.  I pray every single day that we will be purged from and healed of any bad effects that MIGHT be there in the vax.  God can heal that.

It's beyond frightening.  But it IS a possibility that there was bad intent in forcing the vax on us.  I pray for God's mercy.

----------

Foghorn (11-02-2022)

----------


## potlatch

> There's not enough Valium in the world to quiet my panic if I believed half what I read. Click-bait websites are predators. Enter at your own risk.


I tried disputing it the past few years but nothing changes the true believers. I think that's why we now have some conservatives going off the rails and committing acts of violence.  It's also why I post less often. It has changed people.

----------

Call_me_Ishmael (11-02-2022),Foghorn (11-02-2022)

----------


## Jen

> I tried disputing it the past few years but nothing changes the true believers. I think that's why we now have some conservatives going off the rails and committing acts of violence.  It's also why I post less often. It has changed people.


We can dispute it. I want to dispute it.  But IF there was malicious intent.........our disputing it won't help.  

I won't read articles about the dangers of the vax.  I am terrified that those articles might be true.

The thing is..........we just don't know yet.  Were the Elite (those above and beyond mere Democrats - the likes of Bill Gates and George Soros)  so intent in reducing world population that they would do something so heinous?  I don't want to think so, but it is possible.

Sources can easily be found to say the vaccine is safe. They can also be found to say the vaccine kills.  Which is true?  I don't know.

I hope and pray, for the sake of my children ...  that the vaccine is not harmful.  That's all I can do.  I trust no information on either side at this point, but I won't hide under the covers and pretend that Evil doers don't exist. I want to know the truth however painful that might turn out to be.

----------

Foghorn (11-02-2022)

----------


## 12icer

Yeah depends on what you dispute, I like the word Conspiracy Theory, Fact is there are very few conspiracy theories and a lot of conspiracies. 


As for the vaccine, I hope all of those who took it do well, But I know from taking TWO myself, It does you no good, it is NOT a vaccine and it would be really a coincidence for a pretty large group of people that live separately, work in different places, go to different restaurants ETC, ETC to have almost exactly congruent changes in their health with the same symptoms, same changes to their mobility, same changes to xrays and scans and some dying suddenly or becoming invalid from a muscular change that causes early stiffness rigidity and wasting of the muscle tissues.

The problem is those who took it do not want to know if it is as they have been told. If you had it you cannot reverse the process, so Que Sera Sera. 

The problem with that is that means they win and they give all the kids the same thing with the same scare tactics. 
I have a ;ot of friends who have not had the vaccine, had health problems and have never had covid or had it a few times and it was like a cold. I know quite a few who had the vaccine and had a really bad case of it too. There is NO WAY WHATSOEVER IT HELPS you if you get covid. 
Just as there is no sure way to tell if you would have died from a gunshot to the chest if you were shot in the head and died instantly from that.

----------


## Foghorn

> We don't know why each of these people died and I think the flame-throwing right-side press is milking it. Result? I don't read any of those articles. I'm fed up. I'm out.


I fully understand your sentiment, it can wear you down to a frazzle.  Who knows how many Covid-related articles I've read over the past two years in an effort to put together some of the puzzle pieces.  About the best one can do is file away a bit here and a clue there, but only if the source appears credible.  Eventually, we form our own opinions.

Personally, I'm not out.  I'm all in.

I'm very, very strongly against the government killing it's own people.

----------

Madison (12-28-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

*Death Signal: Canadian Doctors Are Dying at 4x Prior Rate Under 40, 8x Prior Rate Under 30*

*Most doctors by now have had four COVID shots  some have even had five.*


*93 Doctors Dead*
Ninety-three doctors have now recently fallen victim to sudden death in Canada  in which all of them occurred after the introduction of the Covid-19 injection.

Initially, there seemed to be a tremendous pressure for doctors to take the COVID vaccines, explained Makis. 

They were the first ones in line to take the COVID vaccines. They were also the first ones in line to take the booster shots. And then, of course, in late 2021, we had these very unethical vaccine mandates that were put on all the healthcare workers in Canada, across Canada. There was not a single province that stood up against the vaccine mandates. All the health leaders in every single province aggressively pushed COVID vaccine mandates on all their healthcare workers.


https://www.redvoicemedia.com/2022/1...nder-30/ref/8/

----------

Madison (11-30-2022),WarriorRob (11-30-2022)

----------


## Old Tex

*“Most doctors by now have had four COVID shots — some have even had five.”*

That kind of blows one of my pet theories out of the water. I thought that maybe the following injections were not for covid, but to try to counteract the problems from the first shot.

----------


## Jen

They drank the Kool Aid.

So did most Americans.

I just hope not all the Kool Aid had poison in it.  

Something to google if you feel the need to purge yourself of that Kool Aid:  

*Nicotine patches or gum or pills. Nicotine crosses the brain barrier and will activate your body's ability to carry poison out. CBD also crosses that barrier (there are cannabis receptors in the brain just as there are nicotine receptors).  

Maybe smokers are immune to the bad effects of the snake venom that has been found in the vaccine?

----------


## WarriorRob

Young people are dropping like flies all around the Western World, but nothing to see here :Angry20:

----------

QuaseMarco (11-30-2022)

----------


## Traddles

The chart in this article, Canada has more family doctors than ever. Why is it so hard to see them? - The Globe and Mail , has numbers for family practitioners in Canada inconsistent with the OP article claim. Unsurprisingly. Granted, it doesn't have numbers for 2022, but then 2022 isn't over.

----------


## WarriorRob

> The chart in this article, Canada has more family doctors than ever. Why is it so hard to see them? - The Globe and Mail , has numbers for family practitioners in Canada inconsistent with the OP article claim. Unsurprisingly. Granted, it doesn't have numbers for 2022, but then 2022 isn't over.


I'm confused by you :Thinking: you have to see that some of these "vaccines" are deadly and are maiming people :Thinking:  :Dontknow:

----------

QuaseMarco (12-01-2022)

----------


## imaginethat

> *Death Signal: Canadian Doctors Are Dying at 4x Prior Rate Under 40, 8x Prior Rate Under 30*
> 
> *Most doctors by now have had four COVID shots  some have even had five.*
> 
> 
> *93 Doctors Dead*
> Ninety-three doctors have now recently fallen victim to sudden death in Canada  in which all of them occurred after the introduction of the Covid-19 injection.
> 
> Initially, there seemed to be a tremendous pressure for doctors to take the COVID vaccines, explained Makis. 
> ...


I clicked on the link, and on the left side of the page was a picture of an older woman with a caption reading "Grandma shot outside store in my home town.



Pure fiction.


REAL NEWS. REAL REPORTING???
*

Nope, it's bullshit clickbait.
*


Just sayin'.......

----------


## Madison

Good little rats that say yes master I'll take the vax


BRAINWASHING people are so retard

America need doctors...and they kill them 
and they kill healthy people with a KILLER vaccines

----------

QuaseMarco (12-01-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Good little rats that say yes master I'll take the vax
> 
> 
> BRAINWASHING people are so retard
> 
> America need doctors...and they kill them 
> and they kill healthy people with a KILLER vaccines


Actually most of these doctors are culpable for pushing vaccines on their patients.
I know they are being coerced as well but ........

.......................WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO THE HIPPOCRATIC OATH?

Sorry to say, these doctors are spineless.

----------


## QuaseMarco

DIED SUDDENLY - IN HIS SLEEP
Brad William Henke, former NFL player, actor in Orange is the New Black, dies at 56: reports
https://www.fox5atlanta.com/news/bra...-at-56-reports

----------

dinosaur (12-02-2022),Lone Gunman (12-02-2022)

----------


## Old Tex

When "A NAME" dies it gets into the news. I wonder how many nameless people are suddenly dying (for no reason)? Maybe they account for the uptick that insurance companies are talking about.

----------

BooBoo (12-02-2022),dinosaur (12-02-2022),Lone Gunman (12-02-2022),QuaseMarco (12-02-2022),teeceetx (12-02-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> When "A NAME" dies it gets into the news. I wonder how many nameless people are suddenly dying (for no reason)? Maybe *they account for the uptick that insurance companies are talking about*.


There you go!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

dinosaur (12-02-2022),teeceetx (12-02-2022)

----------


## Old Tex

Three things that really bother me about the way the covid "treatment" was pushed. The first is that it was an all new way of treating. That makes the populace a big pool of test subjects. The second was that it was made mandatory for a lot of people. I view that as an infringement of my rights. Third of course is the way that adverse reactions were hidden from the public. I guess that ties into #2 because you can't make it mandatory & then publish that some people are dying from it. Overall I'd say that the covid mess was just handled wrong from start to finish. And the really bad thing is that I believe that politicians know about the dangers & are still trying to push the vax because they believe that some people dying is better than them saying that they were wrong.

----------

BooBoo (12-02-2022),QuaseMarco (12-02-2022),teeceetx (12-02-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Three things that really bother me about the way the covid "treatment" was pushed. The first is that it was an all new way of treating. That makes the populace a big pool of test subjects. The second was that it was made mandatory for a lot of people. I view that as an infringement of my rights. Third of course is the way that adverse reactions were hidden from the public. I guess that ties into #2 because you can't make it mandatory & then publish that some people are dying from it. Overall I'd say that the covid mess was just handled wrong from start to finish. And the really bad thing is that I believe that politicians know about the dangers & are still trying to push the vax because they believe that some people dying is better than them saying that they were wrong.


For some reason,’my body, my choice’ didn’t apply.

----------

BooBoo (12-02-2022),QuaseMarco (12-02-2022),teeceetx (12-02-2022)

----------


## teeceetx

It saddens me when I hear people dismiss all these SADS cases.

No doubt the numbers are relatively astronomical, now to the point where insurance companies are adjusting their life insurance rates to reflect the vast numbers of people dying suddenly from unknown causes.

And yes, we rarely hear about the regular people who suddenly drop dead.

Make no mistake, this WAS an engineered virus, designed to do exactly what is has been doing.

----------

BooBoo (12-02-2022),QuaseMarco (12-02-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> For some reason,my body, my choice didnt apply.



Seems that THAT (^) Only Matters, when That, Supports Their Agendas...!!!

----------

QuaseMarco (12-02-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

he looks obese. could have had something to do with it.

----------


## Traddles

From https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brad_William_Henke#Death :




> Henke died in his sleep on November 29, 2022, at the age of 56, but no cause was given. In an Instagram post dated May 15, 2021, he stated that he had a *90% blockage of his artery*. In another post dated June 29, 2021, he stated that *he had two stents put in his heart*, as well as *his spleen and half of his pancreas removed, to treat a golf ball sized tumour*.


  :Geez:  So he had two coronary artery stents, due to 90% blockage, *and* pancreatic cancer that was metastatic, but he *had* to have died of *Vaccine Injury*?  :Geez: 

 :Geez:  Is it necessary to point out that a 90% artery blockage takes *years* to develop?

 :Geez:  Is it necessary to point out that, as nasty as pancreatic cancer is, it takes months or years to develop to the point of metastasizing?

 :Geez:  Is it necessary to point out that, depending on his state's regs, at age 54 or 55 (as he was in 2021) he may not have been allowed to receive a Covid vaccine (if he ever did), and thus his coronary artery disease and pancreatic cancer could not be a *Vaccine Injury*?

----------


## Old Tex

> For some reason,’my body, my choice’ didn’t apply.


Good point & it would make a valid question to ask democrats but they are that way on a lot of stuff. They demand equal rights for women (which I think is impossible the way they want it), yet they kiss the ass of countries were women are truly second class citizens. They are against (oil) pipelines, yet don't object for trucks moving that oil across country. They believe in "green" everything yet ignore the research on how it causes pollution.  They flip flop on reasoning more than a fish out of water.

----------


## QuaseMarco

World Cup 2022: Soccer world in disbelief after journalist Grant Wahl dies in Qatar


Washington Examiner


WORLD CUP
World Cup 2022: Soccer world in disbelief after journalist Grant Wahl dies in Qatar
by Misty Severi, Breaking News Reporter
December 10, 2022 09:45 AM
The soccer world is in mourning Saturday after the death of journalist Grant Wahl, who died unexpectedly on Friday night.

Colleagues and fellow reporters, who were with Wahl when he went into acute distress, claimed he appeared healthy and was laughing minutes before his death. Wahl had collapsed during the Argentina-Netherlands quarterfinal match at the World Cup in Qatar.

World Cup 2022: Soccer world in disbelief after journalist Grant Wahl dies in Qatar | Washington Examiner

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-10-2022),Lone Gunman (12-10-2022),Madison (12-10-2022),ruthless terrier (12-10-2022),WarriorRob (12-10-2022)

----------


## Quark

Wahl has a homosexual brother and Grant was pushing LBTQ+ rights in Qatar and was wearing a rainbow t-shirt. Grant himself said he had been given grief by the Qatar security forces. Most likely he was killed by the security forces somehow. You don't push LBTQ+ in a country that bans LBTQ+ and expect to live. He was a guest in that country and should have obeyed the laws of that country.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-10-2022),East of the Beast (12-11-2022),WarriorRob (12-10-2022)

----------


## Mainecoons

Another casualty of the jab?

----------

Madison (12-10-2022),QuaseMarco (12-10-2022),WarriorRob (12-10-2022),Wilson2 (12-11-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Another casualty of the jab?


Possible but I don't think so.

----------


## Traddles

The info I've seen looks like he may have had pneumonia that had been mis-guessed as bronchitis.

----------


## Madison

> World Cup 2022: Soccer world in disbelief after journalist Grant Wahl dies in Qatar
> 
> 
> Washington Examiner
> 
> 
> WORLD CUP
> World Cup 2022: Soccer world in disbelief after journalist Grant Wahl dies in Qatar
> by Misty Severi, Breaking News Reporter
> ...



I say COVIX VAX....blood clot


They say :  American sports journalist Grant Wahl, who died unexpectedly while covering the World Cup in Qatar, was in good spirits and joking with colleagues just minutes before his sudden death, an eyewitness said.
*Wahl 'laughing at a joke' on Twitter minutes before collapse, witness says*

----------

QuaseMarco (12-10-2022),teeceetx (12-10-2022),WarriorRob (12-10-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

We need to bring back the nuremberg trials :Angry20:

----------

Madison (12-10-2022),Quark (12-10-2022),QuaseMarco (12-10-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> The info I've seen looks like he may have had pneumonia that had been mis-guessed as bronchitis.


How about fatal panic attack or dehydration?

----------

Quark (12-10-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I say COVIX VAX....blood clot
> 
> 
> They say :  American sports journalist Grant Wahl, who died unexpectedly while covering the World Cup in Qatar, was in good spirits and joking with colleagues just minutes before his sudden death, an eyewitness said.
> *Wahl 'laughing at a joke' on Twitter minutes before collapse, witness says*


I highly doubt that an legitimate autopsy will be done.

----------

Quark (12-10-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Wahl has a homosexual brother and Grant was pushing LBTQ+ rights in Qatar and was wearing a rainbow t-shirt. Grant himself said he had been given grief by the Qatar security forces. Most likely he was killed by the security forces somehow. You don't push LBTQ+ in a country that bans LBTQ+ and expect to live. He was a guest in that country and should have obeyed the laws of that country.


Sounds like a cover story..... I doubt it..... the manner in which he died sounds like the jab caught up with him.

----------


## Mr. Claws

Watched too much soccer...

----------


## Wilson2

> Another casualty of the jab?



He did get the vax.
Journalist, 48, Who Criticized Anti-Vaxxers Dies While Covering World Cup Soccer (sandrarose.com)

Reports say he was feeling bad for a while, this is what he on his podcast the day before he died:
_My body finally broke down on me. Three weeks of little sleep, high stress and lots of work can do that to you._
_What had been a cold over the last 10 days turned into something more severe on the night of the USA-Netherlands game, and I could feel my upper chest take on a new level of pressure and discomfort._
_I didnt have Covid (I test regularly here), but I went into the medical clinic at the main media center today, and they said I probably have bronchitis. They gave me a course of antibiotics and some heavy-duty cough syrup, and Im already feeling a bit better just a few hours later. But still: No bueno.

_That fits the symptoms of a number of items including death due to the vax.

----------

Rutabaga (12-12-2022)

----------


## TLSG

> Wahl has a homosexual brother and Grant was pushing LBTQ+ rights in Qatar and was wearing a rainbow t-shirt. Grant himself said he had been given grief by the Qatar security forces. Most likely he was killed by the security forces somehow. You don't push LBTQ+ in a country that bans LBTQ+ and expect to live. He was a guest in that country and should have obeyed the laws of that country.


If so, then good riddance to him.

----------


## QuaseMarco

 Stephen tWitch Boss, the amiable DJ for Ellen DeGeneres Show and dancer who rose to fame on So You Think You Can Dance, has died, his wife, fellow dancer Allison Holker Boss, confirmed in a statement to CNN.

He was 40.

It is with the heaviest of hearts that I have to share my husband Stephen has left us, Holker Boss said in a statement. Stephen lit up every room he stepped into. He valued family, friends and community above all else and leading with love and light was everything to him. He was the backbone of our family, the best husband and father, and an inspiration to his fans.

To say he left a legacy would be an understatement, and his positive impact will continue to be felt, she added. I am certain there wont be a day that goes by that we wont honor his memory. We ask for privacy during this difficult time for myself and especially for our three children.

*No further information was provided regarding the cause of his death.

*https://edition.cnn.com/2022/12/14/e...ead/index.html

----------

dinosaur (12-14-2022),Quark (12-14-2022),teeceetx (12-14-2022),WarriorRob (12-14-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

So, why is this not in your suspected cause of death by COVID vaccine?

----------

WarriorRob (12-14-2022)

----------


## TLSG

Anyone associated with Ellen Degenerate is of no great loss to society.

----------

Captain Kirk! (12-15-2022),Hillofbeans (12-15-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

no further information available. 40 years is young.

----------

WarriorRob (12-14-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> So, why is this not in your suspected cause of death by COVID vaccine?


I was told to put all death notices in this TFP REMEMBERS ................ In this case I think we need more information. 

It could have been suicide or murder.

----------

Quark (12-14-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

> I was told to put all death notices in this TFP REMEMBERS ................ In this case I think we need more information. 
> 
> It could have been suicide or murder.


Hmmmmm…. :Thinking:

----------


## QuaseMarco

SUICIDE !!!


*DJ STEPHEN 'TWITCH' BOSS ELLEN'S DJ DEAD AT 40 BY SUICIDE

*Law enforcement sources tell us Stephen's wife *Allison Holker* ran into an LAPD station Tuesday, and she was frantic because she said Stephen had left home without his car -- something that was not like him at all.

We're told, a short time later -- around 11:15 AM -- paramedics got a call for a medical emergency at an L.A. hotel ... and they found Stephen there, dead from an apparent self-inflicted gunshot wound. He was pronounced dead at the scene.


https://www.tmz.com/2022/12/14/steph...you-can-dance/

----------

Lone Gunman (12-14-2022),teeceetx (12-14-2022),WarriorRob (12-14-2022)

----------


## teeceetx

So many mentally ill people in this country.

If I had to guess, I'd say 40-50% are clinically insane.

----------

Quark (12-14-2022),ruthless terrier (12-14-2022)

----------


## TLSG

> So many mentally ill people in this country.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say 40-50% are clinically insane.


That's a pretty conservative estimate.

I'd go as far to say that anyone who regularly watches TV or lives vicariously through social media needs their head examined.

----------

Quark (12-14-2022),ruthless terrier (12-14-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> So many mentally ill people in this country.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say 40-50% are clinically insane.



like you said .. not enough asylums for them. so the mentally ill are sanctioned as normal.

----------

Quark (12-14-2022)

----------


## Old Tex

> I was told to put all death notices in this TFP REMEMBERS ................ In this case I think we need more information. 
> It could have been suicide or murder.


Ok, I'll say what floated through my mind when I saw your comment:

Couldn't we look at getting the vax by choice as a form of SUICIDE?

----------

Quark (12-14-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Ok, I'll say what floated through my mind when I saw your comment:
> 
> Couldn't we look at getting the vax by choice as a form of SUICIDE?


I'd  agree.....  but I'm a conspiracy theorist.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Quark (12-14-2022)

----------


## Quark

Suicide by vaxx. 

Seriously though, you do have to wonder if he had side affects from the vaxx that were so sever that he couldn't take it any more.

----------

QuaseMarco (12-14-2022)

----------


## Traddles

> So, why is this not in your suspected cause of death by COVID vaccine?


Just a _Wild-Ass Guess_ but maybe because it's too difficult to connect a fatal self-inflicted gunshot wound to *The Vaccine*?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Just a _Wild-Ass Guess_ but maybe because it's too difficult to connect a fatal self-inflicted gunshot wound to *The Vaccine*?


Spike proteins got into his brain and drove him mad. :Dontknow:

----------

Quark (12-14-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

Perhaps working for that she-devil drove him insane.

----------

Quark (12-14-2022),QuaseMarco (12-14-2022)

----------


## Quark

It's the LA Coroner so who's to say how he died.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Perhaps working for that she-devil drove him insane.


My mother-in-law says it was Satan who influenced him to kill himself.

BTW, we've been reading all the wonderful things his wife has been saying about him and 
get a STRONG feeling that *something is very wrong here.* 
Why would such a wonderful guy who made everybody smile and was the backbone of the family kill himself? .....go to a hotel and shoot himself in the head. 
There has to be alot missing to this story!

----------

Mr. Claws (12-15-2022),Sunsettommy (12-15-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> My mother-in-law says it was Satan who influenced him to kill himself.
> 
> BTW, we've been reading all the wonderful things his wife has been saying about him and 
> get a STRONG feeling that *something is very wrong here.* 
> Why would such a wonderful guy who made everybody smile and was the backbone of the family kill himself? .....go to a hotel and shoot himself in the head. 
> There has to be alot missing to this story!


Well, you know how it is with these "celebrity" deaths, they rarely tell the truth like "He was the sorriest SOB to ever come down the pike, and everyone who knew him wished he'd done it sooner."  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Well, you know how it is with these "celebrity" deaths, they rarely tell the truth like "He was the sorriest SOB to ever come down the pike, and everyone who knew him wished he'd done it sooner."


Don't think that will be the story here.....but something is surely missing here. 
For a grieving woman the wife's statement sounded like it was an obituary sitting in a journalist's file waiting to be released upon death.

----------

Mr. Claws (12-15-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Looking for more information on the suicide......crickets.

----------


## QuaseMarco

As usual, nobody in corporate media is even asking about the victims vaccine status. News reports follow the same basic formula  declare the death happened, note that the cause is unknown, then go straight into quotes from friends and family while ignoring the oddity of so many people dying unexpectedly.

https://thelibertydaily.com/35-year-...dies-suddenly/

----------

BooBoo (12-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (12-18-2022),Lone Gunman (12-18-2022),Quark (12-18-2022),ruthless terrier (12-18-2022),WarriorRob (12-18-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

"_The Director of Parliamentary Affairs at Health Canada, who oversaw  the countrys response to Covid-19 and the rollout of the vaccine,  passed away unexpectedly at the age of 35. Adam Exton, a long-time Liberal Party organizer, died suddenly on Friday, December 9th, according to his family."

_Could it have been Assisted Suicide as there is still quite a bit of that going around...?!?

----------

Hillofbeans (12-18-2022),Lone Gunman (12-18-2022),QuaseMarco (12-18-2022),WarriorRob (12-18-2022)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

You aren't supposed to even ask such questions or provide supporting info for such questions. You're supposed to just accept these deaths as the new normal.

----------

BooBoo (12-18-2022),Hillofbeans (12-18-2022),Lone Gunman (12-18-2022),QuaseMarco (12-18-2022),WarriorRob (12-18-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

so was it cancer or suicide? people need to know.

----------

BooBoo (12-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (12-18-2022),Lone Gunman (12-18-2022),WarriorRob (12-18-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

People are dying suddenly all over the World. I guess it has to be "Climate Change", where is AOC to spread the word :Dontknow:

----------

BooBoo (12-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (12-18-2022),Hillofbeans (12-18-2022),Lone Gunman (12-18-2022),QuaseMarco (12-18-2022)

----------


## Quark

Okay lets see cause of death a suicide or dehydration.

----------

BooBoo (12-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (12-18-2022),Lone Gunman (12-18-2022),QuaseMarco (12-18-2022),WarriorRob (12-18-2022)

----------


## Traddles

From Adam EXTON | Obituary | Ottawa Citizen :




> In memory of Adam, donations can be made to the CMHA, an organization that was very important to him


"CMHA" = Canadian Mental Health Association

From https://twitter.com/dakota_burgin/st...47722797858817 :




> My friend Adam passed away late last week. 
> 
> He gave his adult life to this community. 
> 
> He fought personal battles at the same time as national ones.


Suicide looks sadly plausible. And if that was the case then his family's reserve about the cause of death would also be understandable.

_BTW, I had not seen @Quark's post when I wrote the above._

----------

BooBoo (12-18-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> From Adam EXTON | Obituary | Ottawa Citizen :
> 
> 
> 
> "CMHA" = Canadian Mental Health Association
> 
> From https://twitter.com/dakota_burgin/st...47722797858817 :
> 
> 
> ...


IMO it is quite possible that the spike protein enters the brain and drives some mad.  :Thinking: 

Or, here's another take. He took his life because he could not live with the guilt of being responsible for hundreds of thousands of deaths and serious side effects of the Covid-19 vaccine he pushed on an uneducated, gullible and compliant public.

----------

BooBoo (12-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (12-19-2022),Quark (12-18-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Breanna Morello
https://twitter.com/BreannaMorello/s...14782551621633

37-year-old ABC News producer reportedly died suddenly from a heart attack.

Disney (which owns ABC News) forced all of its employees, including remote, to get vaccinated.

Never forget what these people did to us.

NEVER FORGET.



*ABC News’ ‘This Week’ producer Dax Tejera dead at 37*

https://nypost.com/2022/12/24/abc-news-this-week-producer-dax-tejera-dead-at-37/

----------

Abbey (12-28-2022),Camp (12-26-2022),Dubler9 (12-26-2022),Lone Gunman (12-25-2022),Madison (12-27-2022),Mainecoons (12-26-2022),MisterVeritis (12-25-2022),Mr. Claws (12-26-2022),Northern Rivers (12-25-2022),ruthless terrier (12-25-2022),teeceetx (12-26-2022),WarriorRob (12-25-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

it's either the virus or the cure. but a 37 year old didn't really need a vaccination.

----------

Abbey (12-28-2022),Hillofbeans (12-25-2022),Lone Gunman (12-25-2022),Madison (12-27-2022),QuaseMarco (12-25-2022),teeceetx (12-26-2022),WarriorRob (12-25-2022),Wildrose (12-25-2022)

----------


## dinosaur

RIP Mr Tejera!

----------

Abbey (12-28-2022),WarriorRob (12-25-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Will there be an autopsy?

----------

Dubler9 (12-26-2022),Madison (12-27-2022),teeceetx (12-26-2022),WarriorRob (12-25-2022)

----------


## Wildrose

> Breanna Morello
> https://twitter.com/BreannaMorello/s...14782551621633
> 
> 37-year-old ABC News producer reportedly died suddenly from a heart attack.
> 
> Disney (which owns ABC News) forced all of its employees, including remote, to get vaccinated.
> 
> Never forget what these people did to us.
> 
> ...


Heart damage leading to heart attacks is also a long known side effect of viral infections.

----------


## Wildrose

> Will there be an autopsy?


Doubtful as it's not a suspicious death unless the family requests one.

----------


## Wildrose

> it's either the virus or the cure. but a 37 year old didn't really need a vaccination.


The sad thing is, these corporations have greater liability for not having everyone vaccinated than in mandating they get vaccinated.

----------


## WarriorRob

People are dropping like flies everywhere, if it's not the vaccines then what the hell is it then, is anyone even interested. UFC legend Stephan Bonner died and he was just 46, but heard they wouldn't let him into the Hospital because he wasn't vaccinated a few months back :Thinking: something is going on, seems to be mostly vaccine related but others aren't so what the hell is it then :Dontknow:

----------

Mr. Claws (12-26-2022),QuaseMarco (12-26-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Get the autopsy and sue the companies butt off!

----------

Madison (12-27-2022),QuaseMarco (12-26-2022),teeceetx (12-26-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> Get the autopsy and sue the companies butt off!


Read this short article and weep... 50 grand is the top payout if, *​IF*, mind you, one even gets that far in the scam system to cover Big Pharma's ass. New data is out on COVID vaccine injury claims. What's to make of it? | Reuters

----------

teeceetx (12-26-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Get the autopsy and sue the companies butt off!


In order to open this flood gate, we first have to have a successful lawsuit proving that the Big Pharma companies lied to the government and falsified data and trials in order to get the Emergency Use Authorization that shields them from liability.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> People are dropping like flies everywhere, if it's not the vaccines then what the hell is it then, is anyone even interested. UFC legend Stephan Bonner died and he was just 46, but heard they wouldn't let him into the Hospital because he wasn't vaccinated a few months backsomething is going on, seems to be mostly vaccine related but others aren't so what the hell is it then


Yet half the population remains in denial and under the bullshit spell cast by Big Pharma, Big Government and Big Tech.

People who are vaxxed up getting Covid-19  two and three times and still believing it was worth getting the vaccine.
.........believing the _big bullshit line_ that if they hadn't gotten the vaccine that they may have died.

In reality, if they hadn't gotten the so called 'vaccine', they would not have gotten ill 2, 3, 4 times.

----------

Mr. Claws (12-26-2022),ruthless terrier (12-26-2022),teeceetx (12-26-2022),WarriorRob (12-26-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Madison (12-27-2022),Mr. Claws (12-26-2022),QuaseMarco (12-26-2022),WarriorRob (12-26-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> In order to open this flood gate, we first have to have a successful lawsuit proving that the Big Pharma companies lied to the government and falsified data and trials in order to get the Emergency Use Authorization that shields them from liability.


That is the general problem with remedial law vs harassment law...

----------


## QuaseMarco

> That is the general problem with remedial law vs harassment law...


I'm not a lawyer. My comment was just something I figured out using common reasoning.
So, I don't  understand your response.  :Geez:

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I'm not a lawyer. My comment was just something I figured out using common reasoning.
> So, I don't  understand your response.


I was not criticizing, just playing off your post.

Remedial is to remedy some ill or situation.

I think harassment is pretty self explanatory.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

East of the Beast (12-28-2022),Madison (12-28-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

That's democracy for you.

----------

QuaseMarco (12-28-2022)

----------


## Neo

> There's not enough Valium in the world to quiet my panic if I believed half what I read. Click-bait websites are predators. Enter at your own risk.


Anti thisanti that, Americans just live for some kind of conspiracy, 60% of Americans believe in extraterrestrials..go figure.

----------


## Oceander

> Anti this…anti that, Americans just live for some kind of conspiracy, 60% of Americans believe in extraterrestrials…..go figure.


And others believe that silly little paper masks will protect them from the "scourge" of COVID.

----------

East of the Beast (12-28-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> There's not enough Valium in the world to quiet my panic if I believed half what I read. Click-bait websites are predators. Enter at your own risk.


Doubling down on that ^^^




> I think that's why we now have some conservatives going off the rails and committing acts of violence.


Weren't there a couple attacks on political satellite offices in the news? I can't quite remember. 
 :Thinking: 




> The thing is..........we just don't know yet.  Were the Elite (those above and beyond mere Democrats - the likes of Bill Gates and George Soros)  so intent in reducing world population that they would do something so heinous?  I don't want to think so, but it is possible.


Yeah, that or it might have just been for money. I can't deal with my hair on fire all the time so I just tuned it out. It'll drive me mad if I don't. Peace of mind is under-rated. 




> Personally, I'm not out.  I'm all in. I'm very, very strongly against the government killing it's own people.


Ok, Mr. Warrior, you fix it and get back to me when you have.  Meantime, I'm I won't be inhaling anymore covid hysteria from either side of the Media. Neither will I ever get a booster. I also quit the GOP and became "unaffiliated". *It may not be much, but it's my protest. A stinking oozing pox on both Party's Houses. /spit*




> Anti thisanti that, Americans just live for some kind of conspiracy, 60% of Americans believe in extraterrestrials..go figure.


You don't know what Americans think; you're a happy Subject and a statist. Aren't you late for your next booster shot?




> And others believe that silly little paper masks will protect them from the "scourge" of COVID.


The most contemptible act committed against My Freedom ever. I refused to comply and have nothing but utter contempt for people who willingly wear them  now. Why? Because those nervous nellies never wore masks before covid, but they can't live without them now.

----------


## QuaseMarco

Joseph Jo Mersa Marley dead: Bob Marley's grandson dies suddenly aged 31, reports say
CAUSE OF DEATH REPORTED
Athsma Attack (?)
Don't mind my skepticism. 

https://nypost.com/2022/12/27/jo-mer...at-31-reports/

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-28-2022),dinosaur (12-28-2022),Madison (12-28-2022),Northern Rivers (12-28-2022)

----------


## Jen

> Yeah, that or it might have just been for money. I can't deal with my  hair on fire all the time so I just tuned it out. It'll drive me mad if I  don't. Peace of mind is under-rated.


I hear ya.  It is always about money, power, or fame.  In that order.  My hair is never on fire about anything, but I did enjoy the conspiracies...  or looking for the thread of truth embedded in them.  Posting about them here was more about generating conversation than anything.  I"m tired now. Really tired.  Maybe too tired for post generation (not that I was all that good at it but I tried).  

Peace of mind is, indeed, underrated.  I've got that and maybe it's enough.  Happy New Year @Trinnity. Happy New Year to everyone.

----------

Trinnity (12-28-2022)

----------


## dinosaur

RIP Mr Marley!

----------

Northern Rivers (12-28-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

I'd put my money on too much ganja... 460__13959587.jpg

----------

Foghorn (12-28-2022),Northern Rivers (12-28-2022),TLSG (12-28-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Famed Brisbane fashion designer Daniel Lightfoot dies suddenly on Christmas Day aged 58
Tributes are flowing for fashion designer Daniel Lightfoot after he died unexpectedly on Sunday.

No Cause of death other than sudden.
Famed Brisbane fashion designer Daniel Lightfoot dies suddenly on Christmas Day aged 58 | Sky News Australia

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-28-2022),dinosaur (12-28-2022),Lone Gunman (12-28-2022),Madison (12-28-2022)

----------


## dinosaur

RIP Mr Lightfoot!

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Anti this…anti that, Americans just live for some kind of conspiracy, 60% of Americans believe in extraterrestrials…..go figure.


Unfortunately Americans have been living in one great lie bubble for the last 100 years or more. It's being exposed now. So what do you expect sheeple?

----------


## Madison

> Famed Brisbane fashion designer Daniel Lightfoot dies suddenly on Christmas Day aged 58
> Tributes are flowing for fashion designer Daniel Lightfoot after he died unexpectedly on Sunday.
> 
> No Cause of death other than sudden.
> Famed Brisbane fashion designer Daniel Lightfoot dies suddenly on Christmas Day aged 58 | Sky News Australia


Funny how they never say the cause of death  :Smiley20: 

I wonder how many covid shots he got  :Thinking: 

Died unexpectedly..that mean maybe he was in living room or eating then BOOM fell on floor wining and ...ahhhh  DEAD


Covid blood clots 

You want to die ..just do it 
get covid vax   :Headbang:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-28-2022),Lone Gunman (12-28-2022),QuaseMarco (12-28-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Funny how they never say the cause of death 
> 
> I wonder how many covid shots he got 
> 
> Died unexpectedly..that mean maybe he was in living room or eating then BOOM fell on floor wining and ...ahhhh  DEAD


It's inappropriate to inquire vax status. That is just needed for you and I to travel or get transplant surgery, or go to a restaurant in NYC...
....etc. Nobody dies from vaccines. That's just a conspiracy theory.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-28-2022),Lone Gunman (12-28-2022),Madison (12-28-2022),Mainecoons (12-28-2022),Mr. Claws (12-29-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I'd put my money on too much ganja... 460__13959587.jpg


Or maybe it was the vaccine.....shhhhhh.....don't ask....don't  tell.

----------


## Lone Gunman

no kidding, athletes have been dropping like flies ever since sports were invented and elementary school kids having heart attacks was common when i was a kid, too.

we'd have at least 2-3 kids a year fall over dead, suddenly, nothing strange about it.

besides, the ap says it just isn't so.

https://apnews.com/article/fact-chec...y-793316776380

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-28-2022),Madison (12-28-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> no kidding, athletes have been dropping like flies ever since sports were invented and elementary school kids having heart attacks was common when i was a kid, too.
> 
> we'd have at least 2-3 kids a year fall over dead, suddenly, nothing strange about it.
> 
> besides, the ap says it just isn't so.
> 
> https://apnews.com/article/fact-chec...y-793316776380


Fact checking sponsored by Pfizer.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-28-2022),Hillofbeans (12-28-2022),Lone Gunman (12-28-2022),Madison (12-28-2022)

----------


## Wildrose

> no kidding, athletes have been dropping like flies ever since sports were invented and elementary school kids having heart attacks was common when i was a kid, too.
> 
> we'd have at least 2-3 kids a year fall over dead, suddenly, nothing strange about it.
> 
> besides, the ap says it just isn't so.
> 
> https://apnews.com/article/fact-chec...y-793316776380


Side effects of the virus and many other viruses cause cardiac issues as well that can lead to sudden death.

THis can happen long after you've had them and recovered.  Determining if it's the chicken or egg is very difficult.

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Side effects of the virus and many other viruses cause cardiac issues as well that can lead to sudden death.
> 
> THis can happen long after you've had them and recovered.  Determining if it's the chicken or egg is very difficult.


but if they're vaxed, why would they have the virus? 

the whole thing is about control; the virus (and esp the vax) was nothing but the means to an end and we can expect repeat performances and variations on the same theme for the rest of our lives.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-28-2022),Madison (12-28-2022),QuaseMarco (12-28-2022)

----------


## Jen

> *There's  not enough Valium in the world to quiet my panic if I believed half  what I read.* Click-bait websites are predators. Enter at your own risk.


 


> Doubling down on that ^^^


Same here.

There was one ex-military dude.  Not Juan O Savin, btw.  Who I thought was giving straight true dope.  The last time I listened to him about a week ago he said that there is a whole civilization of people/ beings/ something........living below us near the earth's core.   :Geez: 

No need for Valium on that.  I flat don't believe it.  

It's wise to believe nothing we hear, see, or read.  So much propaganda.  Everyone has an agenda these days.

----------


## East of the Beast

Any correlation between the vaxxed and arrhythmia?....Just wondered, I just had two friends who had all the boosters both end up in the hospital with a racing heart at the same time..One had an ablation done and the other received a pacemaker.

This link says yes.

*Can the COVID-19 vaccine cause arrhythmias?*

Jun 28, 2022 — The data indicates that there could be *a* possible association between the *vaccines* and *atrial fibrillation*, although the potential risk is still ...

----------


## What'sThat?

> Any correlation between the vaxxed and arrhythmia?....Just wondered, I just had two friends who had all the boosters both end up in the hospital with a racing heart at the same time..One had an ablation done and the other received a pacemaker.



Recently in Houston there was a golfing fund raiser within the Medical community. 

Once done on the links came the drinks.......and the opinions of the doctors started flowing. Hospital systems in Houston require a Vax........several of The Doctors stated they had fake Vax cards and would NEVER get the vax. 

Not exactly a statement of confidence or support of the vaccine

----------


## Jen

> Any correlation between the vaxxed and arrhythmia?....Just wondered, I just had two friends who had all the boosters both end up in the hospital with a racing heart at the same time..One had an ablation done and the other received a pacemaker.
> 
> This link says yes.
> 
> *Can the COVID-19 vaccine cause arrhythmias?*
> 
> Jun 28, 2022 — The data indicates that there could be *a* possible association between the *vaccines* and *atrial fibrillation*, although the potential risk is still ...


That happened to me right after my second vax.  I continued to have episodes until I ended up in the ER so they could stop and restart my heart.  I had to go to the ER twice for that.  I was given a medication that stopped it, plus, I take magnesium that stops any short episodes of racing heart.  

I had  a few episodes like that 20+ years ago.  I can't say that the vax caused it. I haven't had any racing heart that lasted more than a few minutes for over a year now.  I try to avoid stress.

----------

East of the Beast (12-28-2022)

----------


## Madison

> but if they're vaxed, why would they have the virus? 
> 
> the whole thing is about control; the virus (and esp the vax) was nothing but the means to an end and we can expect repeat performances and variations on the same theme for the rest of our lives.


Funny I *never had that shitty vax* NONE
and I feel in great  shape 

THEY won't have me. 
I will NEVER get those vax into my body

----------

Hillofbeans (12-28-2022),Mainecoons (12-28-2022)

----------


## Wildrose

> but if they're vaxed, why would they have the virus? 
> 
> the whole thing is about control; the virus (and esp the vax) was nothing but the means to an end and we can expect repeat performances and variations on the same theme for the rest of our lives.


The Vaccines are not performing as hoped.  Even with patients where it is performing up to par most of the country had already been exposed before they could be vaccinated.

The only real justification for continued vaccination is for people with weakened immune systems who are already at elevated risk from any infection and those most vulnerable to serious/critical disease and death.  It should of course absolutely be up to the patient and their doctor to decide after the patient is made aware of all the pluses and minuses.

----------


## Wildrose

> Funny I *never had that shitty vax* NONE
> and I feel in great  shape 
> 
> THEY won't have me. 
> I will NEVER get those vax into my body


If you are young and healthy there's no reason at all to be vaccinated.

----------


## Wildrose

> Joseph ‘Jo Mersa’ Marley dead: Bob Marley's grandson dies suddenly aged 31, reports say
> CAUSE OF DEATH REPORTED
> Athsma Attack (?)
> Don't mind my skepticism. 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2022/12/27/jo-mer...at-31-reports/


Athsma can be fatal, that's long been known.  Do you have any evidence showing this COD is incorrect?

----------


## potlatch

> Weren't there a couple attacks on political satellite offices in the news? I can't quite remember.


I did a search on that and only found that the government was on high alert for cyber attacks.  :Dontknow: 

I posted my comment a month ago and can't recall my specific thoughts then, but people were, and still are, angry about how the Covid restrictions harmed us all, the 2020 election results, and Jan 6 'event'. 

All of those have caused an increase of anger in the U.S. involving angry confrontations, and more domestic violence. A 'search' for specifics usually shows Trump as the cause.  :Angry20:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Athsma can be fatal, that's long been known.  Do you have any evidence showing this COD is incorrect?


That he was "suddenly aged 31" does give me cause to wonder.  :Sofa:

----------


## Abbey

> Or maybe it was the vaccine.....shhhhhh.....don't ask....don't  tell.



 And, don't say that around certain people....ssshhhh....the covid "vaccines" are perfectly safe!  All those people who are dropping dead for no apparent reason.....all just coincidences.

----------

QuaseMarco (12-28-2022)

----------


## potlatch

An asthma attack if not treated in time can lead to sudden death. I think we've all seen movies where a child or adult suffers an asthma attack and doesn't have an inhaler handy.  :Dontknow:   It happens fast.

----------

Wildrose (12-28-2022)

----------


## Wildrose

> That he was "suddenly aged 31" does give me cause to wonder.


Eh?  I've seen high school and college aged kids die from a severe asthma attack.

----------

Mr. Claws (12-29-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Athsma can be fatal, that's long been known.  Do you have any evidence showing this COD is incorrect?


If I'd had information I would have posted it. There may or may not be new information out there.

You know by now that I am a provocateur.  :Thumbsup20: 

But since you ask:




> The official autopsy results for Joseph's death have not yet been revealed.
> 
> https://www.the-sun.com/news/7000590...th-bob-marley/

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Side effects of the virus and many other viruses cause cardiac issues as well that can lead to sudden death.
> 
> THis can happen long after you've had them and recovered.  Determining if it's the chicken or egg is very difficult.


Master of obfuscation..................... 

Right and we don't have investigative scientists who are willing to research.... 

It doesn't pay to buck the Rockefeller Foundation.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-28-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> If you are young and healthy there's no reason at all to be vaccinated.


A wonderful line........ the plausibly acceptable variation from the mandated thought regime.

How about old and healthy or old and compromised?  

You think they should take that experimental SHITE into their systems?

----------


## Wildrose

> If I'd had information I would have posted it. There may or may not be new information out there.
> 
> You know by now that I am a provocateur. 
> 
> But since you ask:


So the answer is "no, we have no contrary information to indicate the COD is being misrepresented".  Thanks.

----------


## Wildrose

> Master of obfuscation..................... 
> 
> Right and we don't have investigative scientists who are willing to research.... 
> 
> It doesn't pay to buck the Rockefeller Foundation.


A totally nonsensical obfuscation on your own part.  The same mechanisms are in play whether it's caused by the vaccine or disease so making an accurate determination as to which was causative would be extremely difficult if not impossible.

People walk around with these conditions often not knowing they have them following a viral infection and suddenly die from it or find themselves hospitalized with severe heart damage and/or complications.

----------


## Wildrose

> A wonderful line........ the plausibly acceptable variation from the mandated thought regime.
> 
> How about old and healthy or old and compromised?  
> 
> You think they should take that experimental SHITE into their systems?


Perhaps you should do more reading and less assuming based solely on your own prejudices.




> The only real justification for continued vaccination is for people with weakened immune systems who are already at elevated risk from any infection and those most vulnerable to serious/critical disease and death._ It should of course absolutely be up to the patient and their doctor to decide after the patient is made aware of all the pluses and minuses_.


https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...=1#post3228366

----------


## QuaseMarco

My contention is that this vaccine is not good for anyone. I don't care what bullshit medical propaganda you dig up.

----------


## Old Tex

Did any of you happen to think that just maybe the covid deaths & vax deaths just might be a distraction from all the deaths around the Clinton's? (wink)

----------

QuaseMarco (12-29-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

Uh, if he's Australian he was probably jabbed like a pincushion with the crap, "freedom" lovin' Down Under was one of the more fascist when it came to Covid "responses", lest we forget.

----------


## QuaseMarco

*Garrison track star, Olympian Eric Thomas dies*



GARRISON, Texas (KTRE) - One of the greatest athletes to ever come out of Garrison died suddenly in Houston on Dec. 30. Eric Thomas was a 1992 graduate of Garrison High School and track star and he competed in the 2000 Summer Olympics. He finished in the top 15, competing in the 400 meter hurdles.
Garrison Mayor Keith Yarbrough says the town and the community of Garrison is mourning the death of their great star.

-snip-

The cause of death has yet to be determined. Friends and family believe it was caused by complications from a hip replacement surgery that Thomas recently underwent.

https://www.kltv.com/2023/01/02/garr...s-suddenly-49/

----------


## QuaseMarco

Former linebacker for the NFL Uche Nwaneri died Friday after being found unresponsive in the bedroom of his wifes Indiana home.

Police in West Lafayette received an emergency call from Nwaneris wife around 1 a.m. on Friday with a report that the former Jacksonville player had collapsed in the bedroom. An autopsy performed on Monday preliminarily revealed that Nwaneri died of an enlarged heart with acute heart failure, TMZ reported. An official cause will not be released until toxicology reports are available.

https://dailycaller.com/2023/01/02/u...ville-jaguars/

----------

Mr. Claws (01-03-2023)

----------


## Mr. Claws

"Toxicology" report... right. If he had as much as a baby aspirin in his system THAT will be listed as the cause. THE VAX IS SAFE, THE VAX IS HOLY, BOW BEFORE THE VAX, YE OF LITTLE FAITH!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

QuaseMarco (01-03-2023)

----------


## Mr. Claws

I'll reserve judgement on this one, I worked the orthopedics floor, and not all such surgeries are textbook successes, in fact that holds true for all major surgeries.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I'll reserve judgement on this one, I worked the orthopedics floor, and not all such surgeries are textbook successes, in fact that holds true for all major surgeries.


But what the article does not say is how long ago he had the surgery and his vax status.

----------


## Dubler9

We must accept that people die from health issues, not connected with Covid or jabs, people in all age groups. 
It is not good reasoning to apply the logic ... all dogs have 4 legs - my cat has 4 legs, my cat must be a dog.

----------

Camp (01-03-2023)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> "Toxicology" report... right. If he had as much as a baby aspirin in his system THAT will be listed as the cause. THE VAX IS SAFE, THE VAX IS HOLY, BOW BEFORE THE VAX, YE OF LITTLE FAITH!

----------


## Camp

Agree.  Need to cool it on the jump to jab connection.

The issues are coming to light.

----------


## QuaseMarco

*Report: At Least 769 Recently Vaxxed Athletes Collapsed Last Year During Competition*



One of the underlying stories of 2022 is the enormous number of professional athletes  primarily men with an average age of 23  collapsing during competition. 

Though many of these instances have been documented in singular reports. Mainstream media outlets appear reluctant to link this unprecedented surge in collapses to the Covid-19 jab. Or to even bother asking follow up questions as to why or how this is happening.

This is especially suspicious considering the majority of these collapsing instances involved recently vaccinated and or boosted athletes. 

One America News Network (OAN) did some digging and discovered more than 769 athletes have collapsed on the field during a game from March 2021 to March 2022.

As outlined by The Defender, this spike in cardiac arrest and other heart issues among elite athletes coincides with the rollout of COVID-19 jabs.

https://bigleaguepolitics.com/report...g-competition/

----------

Madison (01-03-2023)

----------


## Madison

It never happened before 2019

----------

Canadianeye (01-03-2023)

----------


## Canadianeye

We need to find a cure for the covidiots mental plight...then maybe they will catch a glimpse of reality.

Three+Wise+Monkeys+Hear+No+Evil+See+No+Evil+Speak+No+Evil+Body+Language+Nonverbal+Communication+.jpg

----------


## El Guapo

Some here may remember me mentioning a coworker of mine who is a true believer of the vaxtard variety. What I may not have mentioned is that his (younger)brother passed away this summer. he was a hardcore vax guy too. He was found dead, sitting in his easy chair... tv remote still in hand.  If that doesn't qualify as 'sudden death', I don't know what does.
 Apparent heart attack so no autopsy.

----------

Madison (01-04-2023),QuaseMarco (01-04-2023),ruthless terrier (01-04-2023)

----------


## Wilson2

And this - 

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2023/01/...llowed-to-say/

Dr. Peter McCullough pointed out in a recent paper that since the shots were deployed, 1598 athletes have suffered cardiac arrest, with 1101 of them dying. In order to find 1101 similar athlete deaths he has to examine a 38-year period.

----------

QuaseMarco (01-04-2023)

----------


## Physics Hunter

I am becoming convinced this is a rabbit hole.

Forgive me, I am a scientist and I wait for the evidence...

But the next question is how deep does this rabbit hole go.
Why force everyone, especially the young to get vaxed and boosted?

----------


## QuaseMarco

*Now they are hiding age as well as cause of death and vax status.*

*Officer From Northern Westchester Dies After Sudden Illness, Leaves Behind 2 Young Kids, Wife*

Lieutenant Kenneth Sgroi of the Yorktown Police Department died on Monday, Jan. 2 around 8 p.m. after becoming ill "very suddenly" and battling "valiantly and hard" for around 48 hours, the police department announced. It is not yet known how old he was. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime...fe/ar-AA15VHMB

----------

dinosaur (01-04-2023)

----------


## QuaseMarco

*Stoughton Police Department mourning sudden death of veteran officer*

STOUGHTON, Mass.  The community of Stoughton is mourning the sudden death of a veteran police officer who passed away over the weekend.

Christopher A. Davis, 42, died while off-duty after being found unresponsive in his Brockton home on Saturday around 9:45 p.m., according to Stoughton Police Chief Donna McNamarra.

Davis, a 17-year veteran of the force, was taken to Good Samaritan Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead.
​

In a statement, McNamarra said, Officer Davis kindness, bravery, dedication and devotion to his family, friends, the men and women of the Stoughton Police Department and the Stoughton community will be greatly missed. Please keep his family, friends and the members of the Stoughton Police Department in your thoughts and prayers during this extremely difficult time.

https://www.boston25news.com/news/lo...KJI6OBJBATKWQ/

----------

Karl (01-04-2023)

----------


## dinosaur

RIP Officer Davis!

----------

Karl (01-04-2023),QuaseMarco (01-04-2023)

----------


## dinosaur

RIP Lt. Sgroi.

2 young kids? ... no matter the exact age, dad was young.


Edit:  37 years old .... Kenneth Sgroi Obituary (1985 - 2023) | Shrub Oak, New York

Born in 1985.

----------

QuaseMarco (01-04-2023)

----------


## ruthless terrier

450 people died this year after falling out of their bed. perhaps they were vaccinated as well?

----------

Canadianeye (01-04-2023)

----------


## Canadianeye

> 450 people died this year after falling out of their bed. perhaps they were vaccinated as well?


I suppose that is the gist of the whole thing. If "statistically" there were only 11 people who died each year from falling out of bed, but NOW we have 450 people this year alone...therein lies the rub.

If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, quacks like a duck, lands like a duck, flies like a duck, has eggs that hatch into ducklings like a duck, flies like a duck, sounds like a duck...then at some point - the "perfect scientific evidence required" becomes a stall pattern for those not wanting to see the obvious.

Some stall for nefarious reasons, and those people happen to in be charge of ALL the official "statistics" and censor any OTHER statistics being supplied.

----------

Wilson2 (01-05-2023)

----------


## Karl

Doesn't say what he died of..

42 that's very young these days just "Croak"

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Doesn't say what he died of..
> 
> 42 that's very young these days just "Croak"


Ya think?

----------


## QuaseMarco

Pity....was probably mandated to take the death shot....for the good of the public.

----------

Wilson2 (01-05-2023)

----------


## Mr. Claws

Who knows?  :Dontknow:  Perhaps the Days of Reckoning regarding the great mRNA experiment have arrived... I find it interesting that the "Spanish" influenza pandemic by and large targeted the young and heathy too... was that what they were trying to cook up in Wuhan, and had to fall back on Big Pharma when it didn't pan out? After the last 4 years of concerted deception at every level government, "media", medicine, and Big Business as far as I'M concerned ABSOLUTELY NOTHING IS OFF THE TABLE,*​ N-O-T-H-I-N-G!!!*

----------

QuaseMarco (01-05-2023)

----------


## Common

RIP Officer Davis..

----------

QuaseMarco (01-05-2023)

----------


## Common

Rip...so many young men dropping and the dems wont acknowledge some connection to their killer drug

My Entire view of everything has changed in the last 4 yrs

----------

Mr. Claws (01-06-2023),QuaseMarco (01-05-2023)

----------


## Kodiak

> Rip...so many young men dropping and the dems wont acknowledge some connection to their killer drug
> 
> My Entire view of everything has changed in the last 4 yrs


Big Pharma has them by the balls.   I just saw another US taxpayer funded commercial telling us to get vaxxed because you won't get Covid as bad.  Disgusting.

----------

Mr. Claws (01-06-2023),QuaseMarco (01-05-2023),Wilson2 (01-05-2023)

----------


## ruthless terrier

wow 42. not suicide? what does sudden death mean?

----------


## Jen

> I suppose that is the gist of the whole thing. If "statistically" there were only 11 people who died each year from falling out of bed, but NOW we have 450 people this year alone...therein lies the rub.
> 
> If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, quacks like a duck, lands like a duck, flies like a duck, has eggs that hatch into ducklings like a duck, flies like a duck, sounds like a duck...then at some point - the "perfect scientific evidence required" becomes a stall pattern for those not wanting to see the obvious.
> 
> Some stall for nefarious reasons, and those people happen to in be charge of ALL the official "statistics" and censor any OTHER statistics being supplied.


If those people allow themselves to see the obvious, and then realize the obvious, there's not enough xanax in the world to calm them down.....  They were royally duped.  Actually, all of us have been royally duped for a long time for a lot of different reasons.

----------

Canadianeye (01-04-2023)

----------

